# Age/Blindness



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry forgot to ask in my previous post.....if I file separately (wife NRA does not file) was born before 1955 and spouse also before 1955, should I check both boxes or only one...mine? the difference is 1300$ in the standard deduction.....thanks so much


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are filing separately, you only check the box for yourself.


----------

